# Covering finish nail holes on kitchen cabinet crown molding/trim PICS ATTACHED



## nutshellml (Dec 14, 2015)

Evening all... Any thoughts on how to cover the finishing nail holes on the crown molding in my kitchen. The molding/trim was supplied by cabinet maker and is same color/finish as my cabinets (Fabuwood Frost), almost a white color (but you know that not all whites are the same). I tried wood putty white but it doesn't look good. See attached (sorry the shot is horizontal instead of vertical). Any thoughts? This can't be the way the finished product should look.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You can fill them with caulk, wood filler or drywall patch ('spackle'). I am a recent convert to spackle because of this site. As for finishing, ask your cabinet maker or supplier. They might have a touch-up colour bottle, a paint code or should at least be able to provide a scrap or sample that you can take to your paint store. Remember to match both colour and sheen.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

There's about a million different shades of white out there so trying to match it yourself would be a nightmare. I think lenaitch steered you right.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Buy a one inch PLASTIC putty knife and some spackle. Use the putty knife to force/push the spackle into the holes. It usually takes two or 3 rounds of applying spackle, letting it dry, then hitting the holes again with spackle. It shrinks ever so slightly between coats and will leave a dimple if you don't add more until it's flush.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't use spackle or wood filler. Order a touch up kit from the manufacturer. It usually includes a magic marker type paint stick for touching up a nick or a scratch. It will also have a matching wax crayon. Rub it back and forth over the hole. It will fill the hole and then just buff off the excess with a soft cloth. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

